# Accounting and small business software package



## montrealpainter (Feb 18, 2015)

Does anyone know which software package is good for a small paint contracting business, for proposals, estimates, employee hours, job info, client list, suppliers,.... for an Apple computer.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

quickbooks for mac


----------

